# Using IPv6-based nfs4 mounts in /etc/fstab broken..

## Brane2

I have got meself a nice IPv6 /64 address range at my ISP and I tried to implement dual stack ipv4/ipv6 on my server.

I have configured the networking, firewalling and added extra AAAA records in my DNS domains, but now i have problems with nfs4 mounts.

I added also extra IPv6 entries on the server in /etc/exports and refreshed its nfs exports table ( "exportfs -fra" )

But now I have problems mounting such IPv6-based shares from my client.

I can mount them manuallly by something like  *Quote:*   

> mount -t nfs4 [MY:IP6:ADD::RESS]:/MY_SHARE /MY_LOCAL/MOUNTPOINT -o proto=tcp etcetc

  , but then I can't unmount it.

I constantly get response  *Quote:*   

> [MY:IP6:ADD::RESS]:/MY_SHARE not in /proc/mounts

 

If exchange ipv4 entry with ipv6 one in /etc/fstab, I get the response.  *Quote:*   

> mount.nfs4: Failed to resolve server MY:IP:v6:add::ress:1: Address family for hostname not supported

 

When i try naked IPv6 ( without "[]" ) I get the response  *Quote:*   

> mount.nfs4: Failed to resolve server xyzw: Name or service not known

 

Has anyone else tried this ?

----------

## Brane2

update:

I thought nfs-utils might be the culrprit, so I have checked their hmepage and found totally fresh 1.2.6 version which is not yet in portage.

So I made my tarbz2 file, made a patch and tweaked ebuild and emerged it on the server as well as the client.

Now i can mount IPv6 share, but not directly

having IPv6 adrress in "[]" in /etc/fstab does not work.

I can use "[ip:v6::xyz]:/EXPORTED_MAP" in command line directly, provided I don't use option "proto=tcp" and mount.nfs4 instead of "mount -t nfs4" but even then I can't unmount such share.

But if i put IPv6 adress in /etc/hosts and then use such hostname when mounting ( again, it has to be without "proto=tcp" option), both mount and unmount work.

----------

